# Need help on shooting form



## UnderMyDribble (Jul 12, 2012)

Hello everybody, this is my first time here  I purposely register for this forum just because I have a question on mind and seek for the advice of professionals on shooting form.

I'm right-handed as in I write with my right hand, but my follow-through is with my left hand.
As in the swan shape form is on my left hand when I shoot the ball. Technically it means that I shoot with my left...

So should I force myself back to right-hand? I'm 16 now and I started basketball quite late which is somewhere mid-time 14 years old. So I've just started for one and a half year.

My friends say that it's weird that I write with my right but I shoot with my left. So if I really force myself to change back to right now, what am I to do in games? I still have the tendency to shoot with left so it doesn't contribute at all to helping me change back to right hand. Thanks for all advice!


----------



## changdamang (Feb 7, 2013)

There are plenty of guys that are ambidextrous, and there is nothing wrong with that. Don't switch over. Just improve what you've got.

If you really want to change to the right hand, though, make sure you work on your fundamentals. I would suggest shooting with one hand first. Take a bunch of shots close to the rim. Remember to keep your hands spread wide, knees bent, feet should-width apart. Move back as you start to feel more comfortable with the shot. Then, add your left hand. Use it solely for stability. Don't incorporate it into your shot, or you're going to be inconsistent and your shot's always going to be messed up. Changing hands isn't something you can just do in game or you're never going to get it. You need to practice proper mechanics, and it's impossible to do it in game if you've never developed the muscle memory. You'll just be making your habits worse and worse.

Good luck, man. I hope this answers your question.


----------



## ohiohammer (Apr 1, 2013)

I think it is best to shoot with whatever hand is most comfortable. For you that appears to be the left hand. I would not switch from that as this tendency is already developed and was natural to you. This may also give you an advantage as being ambidextrous can make you a threat with both hands.


----------



## TreyM (May 12, 2013)

This is normal. Just shoot with the hand that feels the most natural to shoot with.


----------

